# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  What is monsoon to you?

## jeri12

Monsoon can evoke a lot of fond memories and images in your mind. The paper boats which had a zigzag journey through the waters in your courtyard will be the first one. It may be followed by a series of images such as running through the heavy shower to reach a nearby shelter or struggling with an umbrella on which the wind played a naughty game or jumping into the muddy pool after ensuring that your mother is not around. The list can be longer. 
And having grown up now, are you able to enjoy monsoon, apart from relishing these memories? ``I feel romantic about the season still at this age of 65,'' says Krishnadas, a retired government employee based in Kochi. I enjoy sitting near my window, watching the heavy rains, he adds.
Anupa Stephen, a software engineer with a leading MNC in Bangalore makes it a point to spend at least one week in Kerala during monsoon. ``It is magical,'' she says. ``I usually spend the week undergoing Ayurvedic treatment. The ayurvedic packages offered by the resorts in Kerala during monsoon, ensure a `healthy' year  ahead,'' she says. 
While it is just the sight of rain that lures Krishnadas and it is the monsoon Ayurvedic package that attracts Anupa, Rasheed Ansari, a photographer in Kerala speaks about another nostalgic aspect of the monsoon. ``It is the smell of wet earth after the first shower that lures me'' he says.

----------


## kettwarn

Monsoon is the best weather for me. I like this cloudy and rainy season. It is the most romantic weather, I enjoyed it a lot.

----------


## GFI

Definitely kettwarn, I also love this weather because I pretty much enjoyed when I bath in natural shower. I visited sea side with friends and enjoy with different sports such as basketball, volleyball and football etc. This is my most favorite weather.

----------


## michaelwaughan

Monsoon is my most favorite season. I like rain too much and I pretty much enjoyed when I bath in natural shower. I visited sea side with friends and enjoy with different sports such as basketball, volleyball and football etc. Every Monsoon I didn't forget to move here or there with my family and friends.

----------


## jennyjoseph713

Monsoon's software is designed for sellers of all sizes and stripes. If you are ready to grow your business, increase your efficiencies, and sell more, you are ready for Monsoon.

----------


## elija.wattson

While it is just the sight of rain that lures Krishnadas and it is the monsoon Ayurvedic package that attracts Anupa, Rasheed Ansari, a photographer in Kerala speaks about another nostalgic aspect of the monsoon. ``It is the smell of wet earth after the first shower that lures me'' he says.

----------


## nickbroene

Monsoon is my favorite season. I love the rain so much and I pretty much when you are enjoying a natural shower in the bathroom. Visited by the sea with friends and enjoy the many sports basketball zoals, volleyball and football etc. Each Monsoon remember to move here or there with my family and friends.

----------


## alinawatson38

My favorite Monsoon is Rain. I enjoy of rain with our friends. when be come rain we are play. so I like rain Monsoon.

----------


## gujaratcarz

Monsoon is the best weather for me. I like this cloudy and rainy season. It is the most romantic weather, I enjoyed it a lot.

----------


## christinalorence

Choosing the best essay writing service for getting the best essays is a difficult task. The essay writing service reviews help the students to choose the writing service in cheapest price.

----------


## sankalppatil732

A monsoon is a seasonal shift in the prevailing wind direction, that usually brings with it a different kind of weather. It almost always refers to the Asian monsoon, a large region extending from India to Southeast Asia where monsoon conditions prevail.

----------


## davidsmith36

Definition of Monsoon: Seasonally heavy rains carried by high winds from Indian Ocean mainly over South Asian landmass comprising of Bangladesh, Burma, Ceylon, India, Nepal, and Pakistan.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Monsoon is very well known in Asia country like India, This season lot of rain in country. Rainy season.
custom mobile app development | best mobile app development company

----------

